# How to find an emplyer who's willing to sponsor me :(



## bemoi (Jul 18, 2010)

Hey all,

1 million dollar Q that been hunting everyone so far is how to find a sponsor!!

i've been going ups and downs on this, submitted my resume to alooooot to recruitment agencies and they all reply with the same note 

"we would love to have an interview, however we don't have clients that are willing to sponsor" GRRRRR

so how to find 1? any ideas?


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

i guess u should keep on doing wat u r currently doing....keep on applying via job sites n linkedln...u never know u might get lucky...


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey! Pal,

I have the same experience and we are on the same boat. 

In such case, I think we should give a second thought to "Skilled Sponsored 176" or should stick to the "Skilled Independent 175".

In case neither of these two, we should wait till the time a good and genuine employer scan our Resume and call us for an interview.

Best Wishes

Cheerio!!!
:ranger:




bemoi said:


> Hey all,
> 
> 1 million dollar Q that been hunting everyone so far is how to find a sponsor!!
> 
> ...


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

To be honest, you need to seek out employers directly and your skill needs to be better than local candidates. Otherwise you won't get good interest and you will just be waiting and waiting.

Ask yourself this question:
Are my skills better than a candidate already living in Australia? if so how do I convey that in a CV and phonecall to a prospective employer.

Second question:
If you had to appear for an interview in person in AU, how quickly could you do that. Assume you need to prepare visas and bear costs (travel/hotel).


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

As I have said before... Unless your skill is something so needed here in Australia your CV won't even make it to the bin. 

Let me tell you how recruiting works here (especially Victoria)
(lets forget the citizen first PR second scenario for a second)

1. You email your CV.... (big deal - so do 100's of others)
2. Are you currentley in Australia (no, in the bin)
3. Do you have a visa for Australia (no, in the bin)

Rule 1: You have to apply directly to companies - NOT agencies
Rule 2: You need to call their HR or try and get through to the dept you want to work for and speak to them. Show them initiative
Rule 3: Make sure your English is up to scratch

Even then you are facing an uphill battle UNLESS you are a genius and in that case they will fly you over.


----------



## smcc3573 (Jun 22, 2010)

If you have a niche skillset, then agencies will find you something, thats how it worked with me. I have IT skill which is in demand and not a huge pool of people have it. if you are a ten a penny type skilled resource then as already said by amaslam & Halo you need to show initiative and put yourself in front of companies, dont just rely on emailing or posting out 100's of CVs and expecting to hear back. 

You need to followup via telephone, talk to companies about what they want and how you can fit in and bring benefit. Probably might also be worth investing some money to get your CV adapted to the Aus market. Generic stuff doesnt fly you need to put down specific skills and experience and show where you brought benefit to a company


----------



## Lawren4 (Jul 25, 2010)

navendum said:


> Hey! Pal,
> 
> I have the same experience and we are on the same boat.
> 
> ...


hey navendam,

i have the same expecting nominated ACS occupation as u. 261111 ict business analyst.
can we keep a contact?
i'm new here, still not found how to send u my msn


----------



## Cnf (Mar 17, 2010)

Halo said:


> As I have said before... Unless your skill is something so needed here in Australia your CV won't even make it to the bin.
> 
> Let me tell you how recruiting works here (especially Victoria)
> (lets forget the citizen first PR second scenario for a second)
> ...


Agreed.

It is nearly impossible to work through an agency unless you are legally allowed to work in that country (unless you skill/experience is very unique and difficult to source within Australia).

Work your network ... a recommendation from somebody they (the potential employer) trust counts more than anything during the recruitment process.


----------



## tonyallen (Jul 26, 2010)

Try out for the skill visa !


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi,

Like some have said, it's not that difficult to find a job if you have a niche specialty which is in demand.

I did some research on internet about companies which are specialized in my field and planned to contact them directly. The first application I made got me an interview only three days after I sent my CV. I did three phone interviews and a last one by webcam before getting an offer, the whole process took barely two weeks. 

But my interviewers admitted that the reason they accepted overseas applications was that they had difficulties to find enough people with the right skills set in Australia.


----------



## rpkbuviki (May 2, 2010)

Thanks Rub. Very helpful, will try with more confidence :clap2:.

lane: Rpkbuviki
Here I come OZ


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey! Pal,

Nice to hear that from you. You may send me messages using the 'Private Message" option or can share anything in the forum.

Best Wishes

Cheerio!!!
:ranger:




Lawren4 said:


> hey navendam,
> 
> i have the same expecting nominated ACS occupation as u. 261111 ict business analyst.
> can we keep a contact?
> i'm new here, still not found how to send u my msn


----------

